# Cedar Rapids Gameday, Aug 21st



## Carjack (Aug 1, 2004)

Just a note for Cedar Rapids, Ia gamers!  Saturday, August 21st, the CR GCon Gameday is being held at the Marion Public Library from 9:45am to 4:15pm in community room B.  This is a FREE event and is open to all!  If you like card games, board games, strategy and wargames, miniatures or roleplaying games, this is the event for you!  There will be open gaming as well as several scheduled events, but we need you!  Come and have a fun day with us, especially if you can't get to Gen-Con this year!  Or, run your own event at the Gameday!  There are slots still available!  Check us out at http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/CRGCon   !  Meet new gamers, play new games, have a lot of fun!  See you at the Gameday!


----------

